# 2014 burton hail restricted



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have worn nothing but burton hails restricted the last 5 years love the flex and softness of the boot. Its time for a new pair and I read that they stiffened them up for 2014 ? Has anyone noticed a difference ?


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey I am very interested in this boot as well. I ride Burton (Boxers?) right now and they are almost completely gone. I was wondering if I should go with the 12, 13, or 14 Hail Model. I am beginner park rider and a hold my own mountain rider, I am looking forward to improving my park skills.


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Aphraidknot said:


> Hey I am very interested in this boot as well. I ride Burton (Boxers?) right now and they are almost completely gone. I was wondering if I should go with the 12, 13, or 14 Hail Model. I am beginner park rider and a hold my own mountain rider, I am looking forward to improving my park skills.


I'm currently wearing the 2012's there is a diffrence between the regular hails and the restricted hails. The restricted have the est sole. I love them, the only problem is with being a softer boot they don't last very long. I got about 2 1/2 years out of them.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahh okay, I mine are super soft right now, but I have a wife and two kids that snowboard as well, its funny how they always get the upgrades first. As I understand Burtons have the easiest break-in period and I am fan of laces.


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I agree I love laces can't do the speed zones or boa .


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Just a heads up... But Burton is dropping the Hail next year (might be rebranding it as the "Fiend"), and there's no Restricted version of any of their boots, as well. So you may have some trouble finding those boots in your size, if you wait too long.


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

yea i just saw the new catalogue today, pretty bumped out about that. The fends seem to be a bit stiff, I wouldn't be surprised if the rampant replaces them


----------

